
Goldman Sachs Abandons Five of Six 'Top Trade' Calls for 2016 - not_that_noob
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-09/goldman-sachs-abandons-five-of-six-top-trade-calls-for-2016
======
saool
An ETF that trades against Goldman's advice would be an interesting product.

~~~
lmm
You might appreciate the second section of
[http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-01-20/bank-
gloom-...](http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-01-20/bank-gloom-and-
trading-insights)

------
s_q_b
Okay, so let's say that China is gutted, with a real estate bubble that makes
2008 look rosy by comparison, massively low consumption, a nonsense stock
market propped up by 1 trillion USD, and thus China's due for a globally
relevant collapse.

If I have let say 100k in capital, is there any instrument through which I can
short China's real economy?

~~~
koberstein
Perhaps Bitcoin

------
slavik81
This sort of advice is always junk. If the trade tips were good investments,
they'd capitalize on the info themselves rather than giving it away.

~~~
retube
> they'd capitalize on the info themselves

You don't know that they aren't. If ciients act on these ideas then they'll
help move the market in Goldman's favour.

